# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  Venn diagram of irrational nonsense

## Jon

venn-irrational nonsense.jpg

I noticed this Venn diagram contained chemtrails and I thought of Sbai!

----------


## Black Comb

Are you sure this is correct?
I see both Ley lines and crystals are in there!

----------


## Jon

And dowsing!

There are a lot of omissions.
I see there are a lot of suggestions in the comments section below.

----------


## Trog

Pity they've put creationism in with the rubbish.  Presumably it's written by Darwinist fundamentalists.

----------


## brothermoo

> Pity they've put creationism in with the rubbish.  Presumably it's written by Darwinist fundamentalists.


Fundamental Masonic Darwinites!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
__________________
sent via tapatalk

----------


## Neils

> Fundamental Masonic Darwinites! 
> __________________
> sent via tapatalk


Secretly being paid by Richard Dawkins to spread the evolutionist agenda despite creationism (all flavours) clearly providing the most obvious explanation for life on earth.

----------


## Finno

> venn-irrational nonsense.jpg
> 
> I noticed this Venn diagram contained chemtrails and I thought of Sbai!


Now I wonder whyever SBAI would come to mind!  :Smile:

----------


## Calum

its missing defense of marriage

----------


## Calum

and marriage possibly (but don't tell my wife for gods sake)....

----------


## Jon

The red flags of quackery

----------

